
U.S. Cities Relying on Precog Software to Predict Murder - iProject
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/01/precog-software-predicts-crime/
======
lostlogin
A quick blood test, and lead level could be added in. There is an ethical
complexity that may be on our doorsteps.
[http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jan/07/violent-
cr...](http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jan/07/violent-crime-lead-
poisoning-british-export)

